# Heat soak question and possible solutions



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

Its been in the 90's here and I am having problems with my cai from gravana getting hot to where it burns your hand and its causing power loss. What is the best cai in this weather to put so cooler air in the motor. I keep reading about k&n, lpe, & new era, is there anything out there that may be more money but the performance is alot better for a moded out 04 A4.
please help need more hp.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Personally, I think the New Era works great for the 04's...... if you are worried about not having a heat shield you can make one with a piece of sheet metal you can buy at Home Depot, in all honesty it shouldn't effect it. :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I drilled about 40 3/8" holes in the metal plate underneath the air cleaner / box. 

The K&N CAI kit has you mount the heat shield over the air inlet part of that plate where almost 50% is blocked. Cut that off as well and then drilled additional holes for more air in.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I did several things to help mitigate the heat soac problem and keep the underhood volume as cool as possible.

1) pulled the rear weatherstripping to let the hot engine bay air vent out 
2) raised the back of the hood with thin fender washers to increase the exit area
3) Installed K&N CAI with heat shield 
4) Insulated the air tube and heat shield. I used Thermo King duct insulation from Lowe's ($15) I've gone back and insulated the IAT also.
5) added hot water pipe foam insulation on the edges of the heat shield to seal off air leaking into the air intake from the engine cavity. Basically, created an airbox. 
6) open up'd a hole below the air filter to draw in more air from the outside just behind the fog light. Yes I cut the metal on my car but you can't see that it was done and I painted it. I also cut off the plastic shield by the headlight to let air in from in front of the radiator. Now, I get enough air flow into the filter.
7) did a throttle body coolant bypass using an alum arrow shaft (this was quick and easy following tips from other threads on various websites)
8) removed fuel rail covers so coils would run cooler

Yes, I've been tinkering a lot. I believe every little bit helps. I can stop the car and place my hand on the throttle body and its still cool to the touch.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*Way to go*

Way to go Xman. Thanks for the tips. I am gonna do this to mine.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Is taking off the fuel rail covers ok for every day use?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Had an 02 SS Camaro. fbods didn't even come with FRC's. i don't think removing them will get out any heat but it won't hurt to run w/o 'em :cheers


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I've read a post from one GTO owner that claimed his ETs would go up a .1 when he romoved them. They definitely trap heat and make your coils operate at a higher temperature. Feel how hot they are when you stop your car. Mine will not go back on except when I go to sell it - and I can't envision that happening at the moment.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Xman said:


> I've read a post from one GTO owner that claimed his ETs would go up a .1 when he romoved them. They definitely trap heat and make your coils operate at a higher temperature. Feel how hot they are when you stop your car. Mine will not go back on except when I go to sell it - and I can't envision that happening at the moment.


Just playing around at test and tune at the track, it takes an additional 30 minutes to drop the temperature to the same point. I used 175, and would not move the car till it was at 175 water temperature. It took between 30 and 35 minutes extra to cool the car to175 sitting still. Also at the end of the runs with the fuel rail covers on the water temps were 3-5 degrees higher. In reality it took 30 less minutes to cool the engine 3-5 degrees more. 
I think it's better to just leave them off or leave them on, because taking them off and putting them back on all the time can scratch them. I had another GTO owner tell me he scratched his real bad taking them off while they were hot. The paint comes off the plastic real easy then. Next time mine are put back on there will be another owner also.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> Just playing around at test and tune at the track, it takes an additional 30 minutes to drop the temperature to the same point. I used 175, and would not move the car till it was at 175 water temperature. It took between 30 and 35 minutes extra to cool the car to175 sitting still. Also at the end of the runs with the fuel rail covers on the water temps were 3-5 degrees higher. In reality it took 30 less minutes to cool the engine 3-5 degrees more.
> I think it's better to just leave them off or leave them on, because taking them off and putting them back on all the time can scratch them. I had another GTO owner tell me he scratched his real bad taking them off while they were hot. The paint comes off the plastic real easy then. Next time mine are put back on there will be another owner also.


That's wild ! They look so good, though. This and the rear hood gasket are excellent ideas, Thanks :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

westell said:


> That's wild ! They look so good, though. This and the rear hood gasket are excellent ideas, Thanks :cheers


I'm not quite sure how to test the rear hood gasket. I was thinking of doing a run and watching where the temp was before the run and the after the run, then removing the gasket and seeing if there was less heat gain with the gasket off. I think I'm just going to be satisfied that more air moves through the radiator and over the engine without the hood gasket. That equals better cooling.


----------

